# just lost my baby at 14 weeks should i consider surrogacy



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

hi i am 27 years old i have a 6 year old son who i fell pregrant with naturally and had a normal preganancy and birth, i had been trying to conceive for 4 years with no luck so i had a lap and dye which revealed both my tubes were blocked i was told i would need ivf to have another child after being reffered to bourn hall they discoverd i had low amh levels so i moved to the lister clinic in london who specialise in this. my husband also had low sperm count after our first go of ivf we had  a good response i maaged to get seven eggs two of wich survived i had one put back in and one frozen.all our dreams came true and and we got a bfp sadly my baby boy was born on the 5th of november 2010 at 14 weeks and 3 days i have been told they think i have cervical incompetence and that they can stitch me at12 weeks but it does not def work i am so scared that one i wont manage to get pregnant and two i will get pregnant but will loose the baby again i am just wondering if maybe i should go down the surrogacy route


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear or loss and problems - personally I would explore the cervical stitch etc - there are many ladies who have experience of it on Ff on other threads that can assist- how low is your amh mine is 0.7 & I'm back using own eggs - the lister agreed it was away forward with natural cycles. Would you be using DE/FE in a surrogate or your own? I have done oe and de cycles with my uterus but I have Ashermans syndrome so a lining that the embryo does implant due to surgical damage after my miscarriage. But i think surrogacy is the hardest route I have travelled and finding a surrogate is the most difficultaspect unless you have a friend/ relative offering.  Also the lister is notable go do surrogacy so you'll needy move clinics or embryos as I went there for an appt recently.

Good luck


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks jj1 yeah i think i may explore cervical stitch irst think i am just worrying and jumping the gun i am so sorry to hear of your problems and wish you all the best for the future x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss Nikki, surrogacy could be an option for you, tho as JJ says finding a surrogate is not easy and can take years and the demand for surrogates from IP's is sadly ever increasing, having said that it can and does work and lots of people and places around who can help answer questions and advise you, I do hope the stitch works for you, do seek help here on FF for that too, HUGS and I wish you well with whatever you decide
Sam
x


----------

